# How to use a Digital Pocket Multimeter (to test AA & AAA batteries) ?



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

How do i use a Digital Pocket Multimeter (to test AA & AAA batteries) ?

Is there any kind of FAQ on how to test how much juice is left in say a AA battery by using a multimeter?


and while we on the subject. any good FAQs on how to use the device for other uses too? 







--------------------------

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimeter


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

Usually the black wire is common, while the red wire plugs into one of the other two (one for testing voltage and the other current). You'll need to set it for DC for your battery testing and place the setting to the lowest voltage range. Most DC batteries will test around 1.3 - 1.5 VDC new.

Best of luck.


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Multimeter will only test the voltage not the condition. You need a battery tester that works just like one used to test a car battery. It applies a load to the battery.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

TazinCR said:


> Multimeter will only test the voltage not the condition. You need a battery tester that works just like one used to test a car battery. It applies a load to the battery.



Exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

ehoez said:


> How do i use a Digital Pocket Multimeter (to test AA & AAA batteries) ?
> 
> Is there any kind of FAQ on how to test how much juice is left in say a AA battery by using a multimeter?
> 
> ...


Didn't your meter come with an owners manual??? If not go to the company's web site and down load it for your model. BOB


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

Personally, I don't think there is much of a load on AA or AAA batteries. If you're wanting to test batteries that are in your programable thermostat, smoke detector, or remote controls, I think the voltage test alone will tell you whether or not your batteries are still good. Just MHO.

Two of the three above mentioned items should probably have batteries replaced annually. Keep the old ones and then use it in your remotes.:wink:


----------

